# Introducing my norwegian forest babies!



## Erwhitaker (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi guys,
Just thought I would introduce myself and my new arrivals!
My 2 year old Norwegian Forest Cat Maggie had a litter of 5 just over 4 weeks ago, unfortunately one of the kittens died, but I have 4 beautiful happy kittens to share with you all. I'll be on here a fair bit with advice on a couple of matters over the next few weeks 

Is everyone else thinking what I am, in thinking the kittens will be semi-longhaired/ long haired like their mummy? The hair around their scruff and neck is very long like a typical norwegian forest cat and their tails are much wider at the bottom which is apparently a sign of long haired cats.




































Thanks guys


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_hello, lovely pictures of your kittens, do you own the stud cat, the dad, was he a Norwegian forest, or are you unsure who the dad was and thats why your asking the coat length.. would love to see a picture of mum. is this her first litter.They all look quite fluffy at the moment dont they. _


----------



## Erwhitaker (Oct 24, 2012)

colliemerles said:


> _hello, lovely pictures of your kittens, do you own the stud cat, the dad, was he a Norwegian forest, or are you unsure who the dad was and thats why your asking the coat length.. would love to see a picture of mum. is this her first litter.They all look quite fluffy at the moment dont they. _


Thank you, the father was our next door neighbours cat, hes a DLH as far as I'm aware, not sure if he's pedigree or not, but sadly we moved house before we found out she was pregnant!

This is her first litter yes, I'm so proud of her, she's a wonderful mummy. This is Maggie


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

Tails are a dead give away. That's how I knew that Phoenix was going to be a longhaired cat. Well, maybe he's classed as a semi-longhair cos his body fur is more poofy than flowing lol.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm afraid I can't tell from the photo as kits at that age are quiet fluffy, even some short haired ones. But a long hair mated to a long hair can only give long haired kittens (I believe), so the paternity would be in question if you have short haired kits in the litter.


----------

